# Howdy evryone



## bearfoot (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello folks,

I am new here, just registered and hope to gain some info on the predetory insect world.

I was browsing ebay and saw some mantis egg clusters for sale. I live in the northern woods

of Michigan where we still have 3 ft. of snow in the yard. Is our climate o.k. for mantis?

I also have a Q about grasshopper control. We have millions in our yard every summer and

they do alot of damage to my garden. They love bean plants and cabbage. I don't want to

use insecticides, so was wondering if there was a predetory insect out there that could help

me get rid of the hoppers. thanks for any input, I am of to check out the gallery.

Bearfoot.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 14, 2008)

Mantis will eat them ... keeping up with the onslaught might be tough though. Your weather is fine for mantis, but you might look to get some "cold weather" species ... those being ones who ooth will protect over the winter .. chinese comes to mind as one .... i am sure others will have suggestions ..

oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## bearfoot (Apr 14, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> Mantis will eat them ... keeping up with the onslaught might be tough though. Your weather is fine for mantis, but you might look to get some "cold weather" species ... those being ones who ooth will protect over the winter .. chinese comes to mind as one .... i am sure others will have suggestions ..oh and welcome to the forum


thanks Geoff for the info and the warm welcome. Time for me to start reading, I have alot to learn.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 15, 2008)

bearfoot said:


> thanks Geoff for the info and the warm welcome. Time for me to start reading, I have alot to learn.


welcome


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2008)

:lol: Welcome to the forum from OHIO! The chinese and religiosa will be good for you up there, the chinese likes to be in taller grass and weeds and the religiosa will take care of the ground dwellers!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

